# My algae is pearling



## Lysix (Apr 21, 2011)

I am having an alge issue in my 55 gallon tank. At first glance I figured this is just brown algae but now I'm not positive. The tank has been set up for about 9 months now, I did have a small amount of brown algae that quickly came and went months ago but it seems this is here to stay

Set up atm
9 hr photo period
EI dosing
fluorite substrate
dual t5ho 20" above substrate
Pressurized co2 roughly 30 ppm
Rena xp3 filter

ammonia 0
nitrites 0
nitrates 10-20

Water is Albany NY tap water that I dechlorinate a day or two before water changes

The algae is easily removed from the leaves of the plants but it seems to float in the water column and reattach somewhere else when it settles. It has been getting progressively worse.

I have tried adjusting the height and photo period but the only things that seem to suffer are the plants. I dosed excel daily last week and still no change.

There are 5 Otos in the tank that do eat it but they can't keep up.

So ... any opinions on what to try would be appreciated


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

i got rid of my brown alagae when I stop fertilizing the tank for a week or so. Not saying it will work for you but it did for me. Good luck!


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

Lysix said:


> I am having an alge issue in my 55 gallon tank. At first glance I figured this is just brown algae but now I'm not positive. The tank has been set up for about 9 months now, I did have a small amount of brown algae that quickly came and went months ago but it seems this is here to stay
> 
> Set up atm
> 9 hr photo period
> ...


The otos will eventually control it but i would also get a true SAE.. or 3.. For the next 2 days turn your lights off and leave them off.. Im guessing that your up around 8 hours a day of light? I have mine cut to 6 1/2. All tanks will get algae but using SAEs and otos should help you control it. 

Is it CO2 injected? you could always up that a bit too. Im wondering with you saying your co2 is at 30ppm if your test kit is a bit off..


----------



## Lysix (Apr 21, 2011)

Amber
I was thinking about stopping ferts for a bit, I also have some purigen should I stick some in the filter for a week to pull some extra nutrients out?

Is everyone thinking that this is definitely brown algae?

Brown algae from what I remember and have seen recently is silicate based, would an ro unit be practical?

Msawdey
How are the SAE with Discus? and where to find a real sae not a cae. CO2 is definitely in the 30ppm range, 4-5 bps and my drop checker is yellow with 0 green atm


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Ferts don't cause it, diatoms cause it from possibly silicates in the water. Have you been doing more water changes than the norm or have stirred up the substrate recently. If the answers to any of these are yes just stop and it will go away, mine took 20 days and then I found 5 Oto's and they helped a lot, only a young SAE might help but they get 5 to 6 inches long quickly and start eating fish food, Oto's are king in this area.

Look here http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

BTW welcome to the forum.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't think that's brown algae or diatoms, it looks like the start of BBA or thread, stag, or something on the fuzzy end.

How's the circulation in the tank, is it full of plants??


----------



## Lysix (Apr 21, 2011)

Tank is fairly heavily planted but there is still good current. I am using the spray bar currently giving everything a gentle sway.

Tx for the welcome and advice too


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

150EH said:


> Ferts don't cause it, diatoms cause it from possibly silicates in the water. Have you been doing more water changes than the norm or have stirred up the substrate recently. If the answers to any of these are yes just stop and it will go away, mine took 20 days and then I found 5 Oto's and they helped a lot, only a young SAE might help but they get 5 to 6 inches long quickly and start eating fish food, Oto's are king in this area.
> 
> Look here http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/
> 
> BTW welcome to the forum.


 lol not the silicate/waterchange again...remember that covo? :flick: I dunno if it was lack of fertz or it cud have been i got a cheap cannister of co2 or it may have been switching the light-on time down to 6 hrs.....or it could have been luck. Just throwing few ideas about :tongue:


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Try to remove most of the Algae, do a big water change.
Overdose excel and black out the tank for 2-3 days with black trash bags around it.

2 T5HO is too high light on a 55 gal. Try to run 1 lamp for 7-8h and 1 for 3-4h.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Or hang your fixture 30" above substrate.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Turn up the CO2!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> Turn up the CO2!


Drop checker is already in yellow.
Also won't this harm the discus?


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Lots of people blindly swinging for the fences here. What do you believe has changed since your tank was algae-free? Hint: Consider your plant mass has likely grown by a factor of 5 or 10.

- Are you sure you have enough water movement? A lone XP3 on a heavily planted 55 is a lot less flow than I prefer on my high tech setups. Maybe it's time to for a massive trim or an upgrade in flow.

- Are you sure you have enough ferts? If you are dosing EI by the book, you're probably ok since there is a relatively wide margin for error. This might be a good excuse to invest in some nice test kits, though.

- When was the last time you cranked up the CO2? If I were a betting man, and I am, I would wager that a lack of CO2 (and/or efficient CO2 distribution) is your culprit. When you have some time to keep tabs on it, crank it up and see what happens. I only back it off when I see oto's gathering near the filter output.

Lastly, be patient. Most of the fix it quick suggestions here are temporary and marginally effective, at best. When you see new algae-free growth on your stem plants, cut the tops and plants those. Discard the rest and toast your victory.


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

...just removing some splinters from my backside...lol.....bit harsh booger. We only showing an interest and trying to lend a hand after all..


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

Lysix said:


> Amber
> I was thinking about stopping ferts for a bit, I also have some purigen should I stick some in the filter for a week to pull some extra nutrients out?
> 
> Is everyone thinking that this is definitely brown algae?
> ...


 ...thinking im nowhere near qualified to say either way now, but theres plenty who will help you. Some people know a heck of a lot more than me, so I shall read with interest. Always happy to learn from the experts


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Crank up the CO2!


----------



## tom g (Jan 2, 2010)

*c02*

when u say crank up the c02 what do u mean the bubble count i have m ine at 
2-3 bps its a 55 gal tank


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

It worked for me. My drop checkers were yellowish green but I had lots of BBA. I increased the CO2 very slowly. Eventually I started seeing obvious stress - not so much in the fish but the shrimp were sluggish and stopped breeding and lots of snails at the surface. I backed of a tiny bit from there until everyone looked happy, and did about 10 days of Excel at a double daily does. I saw a 95% reduction in algae. I think that the Excel kills it off and the CO2 prevents new growth. I also aggressively trimmed anything that had algae on it, and the tank is still growing back from that. Very successful, though.

My tank is 54g, EI dosing, pressurized CO2. My drop checkers are more yellow than they used to be, but I am used to it.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I've had a similar mess develope on one of my tanks.
What I've done dealing with it is do a good cleaning, a water change resetting parameters along with a good trim improving general flow.
The following day (not the same day as the trim and WC) clean the canister. 
I don't change the lighting or fert routine.
Things clear up within a week. If the tank was doing well for you then declined with the increase of plant mass then things just got a little too crowded (imo).

The age is about right on your system to maybe have a build up of organics be the cause. Even with 'clean' looking water the organic content can be high with mum in the substrate and filter.

I would not stop dosing ferts.

HTH


----------

